# How to make all metal cylinder ..



## LowriderCentral (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey guys here is a step by step how to for my cylinders ..I keep no secrets ,I just ask that you share you tricks with me ..






















































































































 Enjoy


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

TOO FAT 

but good for 1/16, 1/18 or 1/12 scale tho


----------



## LowriderCentral (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 5 2008, 01:46 AM~12066595
> *TOO FAT
> 
> but good for 1/16, 1/18 or 1/12 scale tho
> *


Yeah thats the way i decided to make them but the same goes if you use thinner tubing ..Im working on a 1/24 Caddy they look pretty realistic to me .But to each their own


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowriderCentral_@Nov 4 2008, 09:09 PM~12066751
> *Yeah thats the way i decided to make them but the same goes if you use thinner tubing ..Im working on a 1/24 Caddy they look pretty realistic to me .But to each their own
> *


they look realistic... but are just TOO big for the scale.... go measure it and do the math..... those are tractor cylinders homie


----------



## LowriderCentral (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 5 2008, 02:20 AM~12066821
> *they look realistic... but are just TOO big for the scale.... go measure it and do the math..... those are tractor cylinders homie
> *


wow - dude you dont see me on your page hatin....learn to give props or keep your comments to yourself . :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowriderCentral_@Nov 4 2008, 09:29 PM~12066883
> *wow - dude you dont see me on your page hatin....learn to give props or keep your comments to yourself .  :biggrin:
> *


if you can't take the comment don't post.... i'm not hating.... i'm a builder and i'm telling you they are too fat.... learn the difference between "HATE" and advice homie


----------



## LowriderCentral (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 5 2008, 02:31 AM~12066900
> *if you can't take the comment don't post.... i'm not hating.... i'm a builder and i'm telling you they are too fat.... learn the difference between "HATE" and advice homie
> 
> 
> ...


tractor cylinders ? come on dude -thats disrespectful not advice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowriderCentral_@Nov 4 2008, 09:33 PM~12066915
> *tractor cylinders ? come on dude -thats disrespectful not advice
> *


go measure it man.....


----------



## LowriderCentral (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 5 2008, 02:36 AM~12066936
> *go measure it man.....
> *


 So where the does the tractor part come in. Is that what im puttin together?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowriderCentral_@Nov 4 2008, 09:39 PM~12066950
> *So where the does the tractor part come in. Is that what im puttin together?
> *


quit cryin and move on.... :uh:


----------



## LowriderCentral (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 5 2008, 02:44 AM~12066989
> *quit cryin and move on....  :uh:
> *


Fuck you and go get laid -This is a hobby not my life -You got it all twisted homie


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

HOW did you make the CUPS? Or what do you USE?


----------



## LowriderCentral (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 5 2008, 02:53 AM~12067034
> *HOW did you make the CUPS? Or what do you USE?
> *


I found these extra pieces from another model that worked as cups but u can use little washers for doughnuts and do a coilover set up..Be creative and dont let these jerks tell you that you have to do math ..If it looks good go with it ..its simple and quick


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 4 2008, 09:53 PM~12067034
> *HOW did you make the CUPS? Or what do you USE?
> *


i got them washers in now homie


----------



## LowriderCentral (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 5 2008, 03:07 AM~12067117
> *i got them washers in now homie
> *


What is this the only place you get attention - what you suppose to be a model bigshot.. fuck off suck a dick u nerd


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

homie good tutorial.... just use 1/16 or 3/32 tube at the MOST for the tube.... 

use a piece of 3/32 tube on the 1/16 tube for the end and a 0.032 rod for the shaft

and a piece od 1/8 tube on the 3/32 for the end and a piece of 1/16 for the shaft

here is 1/16 tube with a 3/32 end cap...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowriderCentral_@Nov 4 2008, 10:12 PM~12067145
> *What is this the only place you get attention - what you suppose to be a model bigshot.. fuck off  suck a dick u nerd
> *


oh i'm sad now.... you're being mean :uh: fuck off kid


----------



## LowriderCentral (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 5 2008, 03:14 AM~12067155
> *oh i'm sad now.... you're being mean  :uh:  fuck off kid
> *


Your the one still dick riding my page -you nerd -get urself a girl


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowriderCentral_@Nov 4 2008, 10:16 PM~12067168
> *Your the one still dick riding my page -you nerd -get urself a girl
> *


i got a wife, a son, my own cars, my own house... not living at home with momma


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

seriously tho.... u got a major chip on your shoulder.... u had the same type of bullshit go down in your other topic with that tearing up your front lawn on a house call BULLSHIT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

in case you're too stupid to remember.... 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=439187&st=0


----------



## LowriderCentral (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 5 2008, 03:19 AM~12067182
> *seriously tho.... u got a major chip on your shoulder.... u had the same type of bullshit go down in your other topic with that tearing up your front lawn on a house call BULLSHIT
> *


I still think your a fuckin nerd -and if you want me to keep going i got all nite-homie :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowriderCentral_@Nov 4 2008, 10:22 PM~12067191
> *I still think your a fuckin nerd -and if you want me to keep going i got all nite-homie :0
> *


a nerd cuz i said your cylinders were too big? i build model cars... you seem to be wanting to do the same..... u wanna be a nerd? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LowriderCentral (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderCentral_@Nov 5 2008, 03:22 AM~12067191
> *I still think your a fuckin nerd -and if you want me to keep going i got all nite-homie :0
> *


I apoligized to big poppa for that other stuff.. but you think ur better than everyone on this site...And u aint gettin an apology from me ...all you had to do was apoligize for your comment like a real man homie :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowriderCentral_@Nov 4 2008, 10:26 PM~12067204
> *I apoligized to big poppa for that other stuff.. but you think ur better than everyone on this site...And u aint gettin an apology from me ...all you had to do was apoligize for your comment like a real man homie :uh:
> *


i never said i was better than anyone..... i only said your cylinders were out of scale and too big..... u can keep your apology.... my feelings aren't hurt


----------



## LowriderCentral (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 5 2008, 03:28 AM~12067219
> *i never said i was better than anyone..... i only said your cylinders were out of scale and too big..... u can keep your apology.... my feelings aren't hurt
> *


Hope your son doesnt grow up to be a prick like his dad ......goodnite


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

mom told you its bedtime? :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

damn, we're all here for the same thing, to build some cars, can't we all just get along


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 5 2008, 01:35 AM~12067243
> *damn, we're all here for the same thing, to build some cars, can't we all just get along
> *


That's how ROLLIN' get's along with everyone in here. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 5 2008, 03:40 AM~12067257
> *That's how ROLLIN' get's along with everyone in here. :biggrin:
> *


yeah, i've noticed, but ignore him and move on, by replyin to him you just keep it goin, some people just don't respect other peoples work, hell, too big, too small, it don't matter, if it works and looks good to YOU, it don't matter what anyone else thinks


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 4 2008, 10:42 PM~12067267
> *yeah, i've noticed, but ignore him and move on, by replyin to him you just keep it goin, some people just don't respect other peoples work, hell, too big, too small, it don't matter, if it works and looks good to YOU, it don't matter what anyone else thinks
> *


i said it was too big and he got all but hurt callin names :uh:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

like i said, let the shit go, on both ends, he shoulda took the critisizm, and since he didn't you shoulda just let it go, it's all words on here, it ain't gonna get anyone anywhere


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 5 2008, 01:47 AM~12067281
> *like i said, let the shit go, on both ends, he shoulda took the critisizm, and since he didn't you shoulda just let it go, it's all words on here, it ain't gonna get anyone anywhere
> *


See,you guys are GETTING along. Just FINE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

i try


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 5 2008, 04:49 AM~12067286
> *See,you guys are GETTING along. Just FINE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lol you are something else


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

personally, i think those cylinders look good, i'll integrate those into some 1/18 diecraps, AND i'll use rollins idea of goin with smaller tube for 1/24-1/25......................WE LEARN FROM EACH OTHER


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 4 2008, 10:54 PM~12067296
> *personally, i think those cylinders look good, i'll integrate those into some 1/18 diecraps, AND i'll use rollins idea of goin with smaller tube for 1/24-1/25......................WE LEARN FROM EACH OTHER
> *


THATS WHAT I SAID IN THE BEGINNING :uh:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 5 2008, 04:05 AM~12067314
> *THATS WHAT I SAID IN THE BEGINNING  :uh:
> *


I understand that, but he thinks they look good on his builds.........in the end it only matters what he thinks


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 5 2008, 12:21 AM~12067186
> *in case you're too stupid to remember....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=439187&st=0
> *



Both these threads have been entertaining reads!!! Thanks fella's... :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 5 2008, 04:23 AM~12067337
> *Both these threads have been entertaining reads!!! Thanks fella's... :biggrin:
> *


lol, that's what it's all about, to teach, learn and ENTERTAIN lol :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 5 2008, 01:25 AM~12067338
> *lol, that's what it's all about, to teach, learn and ENTERTAIN lol  :biggrin:
> *


I laugh cause I'm the usual instigater around these parts!!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 5 2008, 04:26 AM~12067340
> *I laugh cause I'm the usual instigater around these parts!!!
> *


not when rollins around lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 5 2008, 01:33 AM~12067354
> *not when rollins around lol
> *


That's cause rollin's a nerd and covers for me while I'm away!!!  :tongue:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 4 2008, 11:35 PM~12067357
> *That's cause rollin's a nerd and covers for me while I'm away!!!  :tongue:
> *


 :0 i thought that guy had all night? where'd he go?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 5 2008, 04:35 AM~12067357
> *That's cause rollin's a nerd and covers for me while I'm away!!!  :tongue:
> *


someones gotta keep the shit goin i guess :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 5 2008, 04:40 AM~12067362
> *:0  i thought that guy had all night? where'd he go?
> *


momma sent him to bed lol


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

He bitched!!! Either that or his left nut finally dropped and he is off to drop 60 on BigPoppa's front lawn!!  :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 5 2008, 04:42 AM~12067366
> *He bitched!!! Either that or his left nut finally dropped and he is off to drop 60 on BigPoppa's front lawn!!   :cheesy:
> *


he couldn't drop 60 if he fell from a tree lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 4 2008, 11:42 PM~12067366
> *He bitched!!! Either that or his left nut finally dropped and he is off to drop 60 on BigPoppa's front lawn!!   :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 5 2008, 01:44 AM~12067368
> *he couldn't drop 60 if he fell from a tree lol
> *


I bet he could if rollin' kicked him in the ass on the way down!!! :yes:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 5 2008, 04:46 AM~12067371
> *I bet he could if rollin' kicked him in the ass on the way down!!!  :yes:
> *


with a steel toe boot lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 4 2008, 11:47 PM~12067374
> *with a steel toe boot lol
> *


OSHA approved steel toe boot  :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 5 2008, 01:47 AM~12067374
> *with a steel toe boot lol
> *


Use of a rubber one may be more fitting!! Just in case he opens vastly like mcloven! :0


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 5 2008, 04:50 AM~12067377
> *Use of a rubber one may be more fitting!! Just in case he opens vastly like mcloven!  :0
> *


that was RUFF lol


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

It's what I do!! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 5 2008, 04:52 AM~12067380
> *It's what I do!!  :biggrin:
> *


i now understand FULLY lol


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowriderCentral_@Nov 5 2008, 01:33 AM~12066466
> *Hey guys here is a step by step how to for my cylinders ..I keep no secrets ,I just ask that you share you tricks with me ..
> 
> 
> ...


WEATHER THEY ARE TO BIG OR TOO SMALL IS JUST A SIDE NOTE ! 

HOW CAN YOU DO A STEP BY STEP HOW TO WITH THESE FUCKED UP PICS ! 

YOU CAN SEE SHIT WITH THESE ! 

THE HELL WITH YOUR BITCHING ABOUT PEOPLE GIVING OUT 2 CENT IDEAS ! FIX YOUR PICS , SHOW US THAT THEY MOVE , AND SHOW THEM ON A COMPLETED BUILD UP ! 

AND THIS IS A REPLY MADE OFF A KEY BOARD SO STOP ACTING LIKE SOME ONE PISSED IN YOUR FACE AND TOLD YOU IT WAS RAIN !


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks for putting the time to make the demo, but yeah, they're looking a little big, and x2 on the crappy pics, set up that camera's macro or something. You can use a regular ruler, 1 mm is equal to 1 inch. Another thing I don't care for on either cylinder is the use of brass and copper, gotta be aluminum or stainless to look right. Polish them up and they'll look like chrome.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 5 2008, 05:44 AM~12067368
> *he couldn't drop 60 if he fell from a tree lol
> *



:rofl:

funniest shit i've read all week, besides obama winning....lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn this guy remindes me well of me when i first got on here
just a note to the little guy
listen to R.O. he knows what hes doing and you might need his advice later on


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 5 2008, 03:30 PM~12071324
> *damn this guy remindes me well of me when i first got on here
> just a note to the little guy
> listen to R.O. he knows what hes doing and you might need his advice later on
> *


couldn't NO ONE be like you kevin :biggrin:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

HEY IM NEW TO L.I.L AND I WAS LOOKING THROUGH THIS BUT 4 SOME REASON WHEN PEOPLE POST UP PICS WITH PHOTOBUCKET IT NEVER SHOWS, I WAS WONDERING CAN ANYONE POST THE HOW TO WITH OUT USING PHOTOBUCKET PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

did the 1/1 cadi ever surface? I want to see it. hit 60?
mine does 26 :angry: but it you count in half inch's that 52! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 28 2009, 11:13 AM~15805428
> *did the 1/1 cadi ever surface? I want to see it. hit 60?
> mine does 26 :angry:  but it you count in half inch's that 52! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: is there a reason for bumping this topic for that!? why didnt you ask that in his other old ass topic you bumped!?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 5 2008, 01:21 AM~12067186
> *in case you're too stupid to remember....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=439187&st=0
> *


1/1 cadi picks?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

they do look good but, yeah, too big.


----------



## veeman (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 5 2008, 04:13 AM~12067151
> *homie good tutorial.... just use 1/16 or 3/32 tube at the MOST for the tube....
> 
> use a piece of 3/32 tube on the 1/16 tube for the end and a 0.032 rod for the shaft
> ...


where did you get this little end cap?


----------



## WmMiloh (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LowriderCentral_@Nov 5 2008, 12:33 AM~12066466
> *Hey guys here is a step by step how to for my cylinders ..I keep no secrets ,I just ask that you share you tricks with me ..
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Man where did all your pict's go??? You still got em?? can you repost them???

Miloh.


----------



## Jason62 (Jan 9, 2014)

hi guys im new to this site, and trying to find someone who can point me in the right direction.
to make some working suspension that I can control with servos!!!
any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

Jason62 said:


> hi guys im new to this site, and trying to find someone who can point me in the right direction.
> to make some working suspension that I can control with servos!!!
> any help would be much appreciated.


Jevries has a how to on his fb page check it out

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.544319738928580.138622.321148747912348&type=3


----------



## whey (Oct 24, 2015)

Maybe a mod may be able to get the photos re-hosted?


----------

